# Tequila rig



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

thinking about heading out to Tequila this weekend just wondering how far out from freeport and if any of you guy's has a pix of that rig

thanks


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

It's roughly 72nm from Freeport.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Here you go and Pitchers is close enuf.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

67 nm off the freeport jetties.


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

What day are you heading that way and do you have room for another itching bluewater angler?


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

bump


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

how far is it from galveston?

Justin


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Fun*

Be ready to load the boat up with wahoo....

If you want to swim there are lobsters on the rig....yum


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

Bill was out there about 2 months back and it was wrapped up with sharks guess they have moved off.. Don't know about recently.
Lynn


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Great place to dispose of a body with all the sharks...


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

thanks for the info had to post pon the trip this weekend but going to try and head out next thursday


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

Gap said:


> Great place to dispose of a body with all the sharks...


anyone in particular????rick


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

tt


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Gap said:


> Great place to dispose of a body with all the sharks...


hmmm.....anyone going there this weekend, I don't have a boat and my trunk is almost at capacity Otherwise I'll just call up Robert Durst since I hear he's in town.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I can't be the only one that thought that about that shark infested place. If only Scott Peterson had lived in Texas...........


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

very sharky..


----------



## notso (Jul 10, 2004)

A recent bulletin has advised all recreational and commercial fishing vessels:

"The Tequila Rig has been declared a federal shark sanctuary by the National Oceanic Shark Protection Commission. Accordingly all fishing vessels must respect a 3 mile sanctuary boundary around the rig. Any vessels coming within 3 miles of the the Tequila Rig will be committing an NOSPC Act violation and be subject to maximum penalties of vessel confiscation and $200,000 fine. The Sanctuary designation is scheduled to be removed on Saturday, July 15th at 4:00 pm."

For more information refer to your NOSPC bulletin.

Just thought everyone should know about this to avoid any problems. 

Thank you.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Notso must have caught some good fish there recently.


----------



## bluemarlin7 (Aug 24, 2004)

Notso:



I just received a copy of the bulletin from NOSPC concerning the 3 mile closure around Tequila. I do find the closure ending time and date a bit suspicious.


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

is this for real ? ? ?


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

The Wahoo must be stacked on Tequila right now


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

thats what im thinking


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

well what about the cervesa rig how far out of freeport


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (May 1, 2005)

I believe both Cervesa rigs are included in the NOSPC closure. Beware this is no laughing matter.


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

translate your name for me please


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Either Go with God or God be with you


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Go with God


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

how do find the NOSPC website


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Maybe you can. The Peterson reference was seriously screwed up.


Gap said:


> I can't be the only one that thought that about that shark infested place. If only Scott Peterson had lived in Texas...........


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

i didnt type that


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Look just dont Go... Its a waste your probably riding over tons of good fish just to get there, besides there is nothing but sharks there anyway.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

????


----------



## Swampa (Aug 14, 2004)

Kind of ironic that weigh in for Poco is Sat afternoon. Sounds like somebody's got a honeyhole!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Poco is still two weeks off! LOL


----------



## Swampa (Aug 14, 2004)

No ****, The Date Referred To The Lifting Of The Ban Is July 15th Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Uhhm yeah, Tequila and Cervesa.... BIG Secrets, Are they new?


----------



## notso (Jul 10, 2004)

It must just be coincidence. I'm sure the beauracrats at NOSPC do not know the tournament schedule. Or, they could be trying to cut down on by-catch. Watch for NOSPC Bulletin updates. Rumor has it the sancturay designation could be expanded in the next week or so.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Please supply a link to were your getting your info a google search for NOSPC turns up nothing related to sharks. Plus The flower gardens are a National marine santuary but fishing by rod & reel are still allowed.


----------



## notso (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't think NOSPC has anything to do with searching for googles but I'm not sure cuz I don't know much about googles.


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

Notso You Keep Talking About The Nospc But I Cant Find Any Info On Them Google Yahoo Jeeves Etc. Do You Have A Link To Help Us Out Or Are Just Going To Keep Being A Smart ***


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Well my dad was out on an overnighter and stopped at tequila both Sat. and Sun. and never once did anyone say anything to them. I call BS on this.


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

Thats What I Thought


----------



## notso (Jul 10, 2004)

Word is that enforcement of the sancturay designation has been delayed by the space shuttle problems. One of the shuttle astronauts had been designated by the NOSPC to monitor the rig for fishing vessel violations of the 3 mile zone.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

notso said:


> Word is that enforcement of the sancturay designation has been delayed by the space shuttle problems. One of the shuttle astronauts had been designated by the NOSPC to monitor the rig for fishing vessel violations of the 3 mile zone.


.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I do know that the winning boat in the Houston Big Game tourny caught I fish at Tequila and one at Little Sister.


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

well who wants to go friday


----------



## Dr Jeff (Feb 6, 2005)

If you're looking for someone to share expenses, I'd like to go. Im available any Fri-Sun.I have plenty of 6/0-9/0 tackle i'm willing to share-as well as nylon coated wire,swivels,crimps,etc.Pm me & I'll give you my ph #


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Dr. Jeff...........If you go with Cha Ching......make **** sure you leave with all your tackile or you will never see it again...............


Im still waiting for my box of crimps...........................lol


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

aynone going out there this weekend ? ? ?


----------



## Capt'nDanG (Mar 20, 2006)

thinkin bout takin my buddies little 24ft wellcraft cuddy... think the fishing will be any good?


----------



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

hey CJB........the gullible guys are usually the most honest


----------

